# Meat sticks



## Fifelaker (Dec 1, 2012)

I am going to be making some venison sticks and need some recipies. I have never made any thing like this before. The wife has a Kitchen aide mixer with a grinder and I just bought a stuffer. Any hints or rules I should follow? I have ground burger and made jerky but never sausage or sticks.


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> I am going to be making some venison sticks and need some recipies. I have never made any thing like this before. The wife has a Kitchen aide mixer with a grinder and I just bought a stuffer. Any hints or rules I should follow? I have ground burger and made jerky but never sausage or sticks.



Your local Gander Mountain or like store carries "High Mountain" seasonings, which are very good and have all the "how to" directions on the package. It is labor intensive, but rewarding when it works out, Good Luck!!


----------

